# wifi not working afrer add second adapter



## icinemagr (Sep 24, 2022)

here is my 
/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA  inet 192.168.1.96 netmask 255.255.255.0"
create_args_wlan0="country GR regdomain ETSI"
```

and if I uncomment  my Ethernet adapter I have no internet

```
#ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.1.95 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```
How can I have both in my rc.conf and if cable plugged to get internet from my ethernet if no to connect to wifi?

Thank you.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Sep 24, 2022)

See:
_32.3.7 Using Both Wired and Wireless Connections_ and lagg()









						Chapter 33. Advanced Networking
					

Advanced networking in FreeBSD:  basics of gateways and routes, CARP, how to configure multiple VLANs on FreeBSD, etc




					docs.freebsd.org


----------

